# Predictions for vaping in 2018



## Chukin'Vape (15/11/17)

Hi All, so following the on point predictions that was made in the 2017 thread - its kind of sparked on a trend for the next round of predictions. 

Here is the 2017 thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/predictions-for-vaping-in-2017.t33337/

Lets hear what the world of vaping will turn into next year.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (15/11/17)

Thanks for spotting this and for creating the new thread @Chukin'Vape 

This will be interesting to follow...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (15/11/17)

plenty DIY 'ing 

for me at least

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/11/17)

This is a tough one but i see a year where 18650 battery mods will be replaced with 20700 battery mods.

I also think there will be more dual battery squonkers available.
And even some single 26650 squonkers.

So basically allot of emphasis on batteries for the year 2018

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (15/11/17)

Predictions...
1. Some manufacturers will heed our call for regulated squonkers. Not many though.
2. Prepare for an upset in vape regulation, can not see if it will be good or bad but it will be significant. 
3. Demand for HE stuff will slack off a bit although the goods will increase in variety.
4. Closed systems will become the recomended entry devices for new vapers.
5. Some local venders (at least one established brand) will expand from curent speciality focus into specialising in diy concentrates of the same house brand.
6. Samething has me mindfull of battery technology. Hope its not connected to point no 2.

Thats all the bones reveal at this point in time. The gods speak through me as opposed to me speaking for the gods... Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (15/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Predictions...
> 1. Some manufacturers will heed our call for regulated squonkers. Not many though.
> 2. Prepare for an upset in vape regulation, can not see if it will be good or bad but it will be significant.
> 3. Demand for HE stuff will slack off a bit although the goods will increase in variety.
> ...



On point one, specifically dual batery regulated devices. On point 3 its more that the line between HE and regular stuff will become blurry. Invasion of the clones??

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/17)

MTL devices will get some attention and momentum.
High End will continue to grow with vapers maybe choosing one or two high end devices rather than multiple normal setups.
The difference between high end tanks and chinese tanks will start to get much closer.
There will be tons of cheap crap out there but more and more middle of the road costing devices and tank will start to rival high end.
RTA's will start to become more popular as the gap between std and HE closes!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (15/11/17)

More regulated squonkers.
More tanks dedicated to MTL.
MTL RDAs for squonkers.
Ceramic wicking material.
Higher nic juices.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/11/17)

1) Regulated Squonkers
2) More exciting collaborations between local juice masters
3) One or two more wire materials
4) +- four more BB’s for @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/11/17)

Andre said:


> More regulated squonkers.
> More tanks dedicated to MTL.
> MTL RDAs for squonkers.
> Ceramic wicking material.
> Higher nic juices.




Oooohhh yes , with more mtl atties popping in, higher Nic juice is a must.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (15/11/17)

All of above but I also think there will be more of the stealthy AIO devices with replaceable coils and refillable systems like the Aspire Breeze, SV AIO, Mi-One and the like.
Advancement in battery technology aimed specifically at the vape industry.
Culling of “HE” Tupperware manufacturers.
Upsurge in One Shot/just add PG/VG and nic type e-liquid...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/11/17)

Andre said:


> MTL RDAs for squonkers.
> Ceramic wicking material.
> Higher nic juices.



I hope these three materialise @Andre !!
Great to read

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/11/17)

My hopes for 2018

More *Ice*, ice baby!
More *tobaccoes*!
More *nic*!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/11/17)

Silver said:


> My hopes for 2018
> 
> More *Ice*, ice baby!
> More *tobaccoes*!
> More *nic*!


A 24mg menthol tobacco perhaps?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (15/11/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> A 24mg ment
> 
> A 24mg menthol tobacco perhaps?



Winner!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/11/17)

I think my taste buds will be scorched haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (16/11/17)

Interesting thread.

As far as I was told, by an ex Twisp employee (ex Area manager for the Western Cape). The law has been set to change. Something along those lines. Perhaps similar to the cannabis law? They want to classify all "Vape" devices of any sort, including juices, as tobacco products and this means no more vape stores in malls. No more vape stores in any public buildings. Juice and labels subject to regulation and nicotine regulation too. Now I don't know this to be fact and I don't know when the regulations are set to come in, if at all. But I fear this may mean vape stores will need to be inside independant buildings or solely online. I think they also plan on irradicating all indoor smoking areas.

Scary stuff.

I heard that Marlboro has dumped some cash into the US vape industry. I can't see that as a positive.

Most excitingly, I see more and more South African made mods. I'm looking forward to being able to pick up something really high end and local. I think It'd be so awesome to see local modders taking advantage of our local and natural resources.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice (16/11/17)

The crystal ball is showing me a squonker system which drips juice from the top of the atty. It is a dual cell regulated device, very nicely shaped. I fear there will be no good reason not to buy it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (16/11/17)

The_Ice said:


> The crystal ball is showing me a squonker system which drips juice from the top of the atty. It is a dual cell regulated device, very nicely shaped. I fear there will be no good reason not to buy it.



Kangertech DripEZ... 
Don't know why, but that Lil guy intrigues me. Vape King has them, nice and cheap too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicTor (16/11/17)

Spyro said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> As far as I was told, by an ex Twisp employee (ex Area manager for the Western Cape). The law has been set to change. Something along those lines. Perhaps similar to the cannabis law? They want to classify all "Vape" devices of any sort, including juices, as tobacco products and this means no more vape stores in malls. No more vape stores in any public buildings. Juice and labels subject to regulation and nicotine regulation too. Now I don't know this to be fact and I don't know when the regulations are set to come in, if at all. But I fear this may mean vape stores will need to be inside independant buildings or solely online. I think they also plan on irradicating all indoor smoking areas.
> 
> ...




there is now a Twisp stand right inside the Makro near me, was getting plenty attention last Saturday


----------



## kev mac (16/11/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Hi All, so following the on point predictions that was made in the 2017 thread - its kind of sparked on a trend for the next round of predictions.
> 
> Here is the 2017 thread:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/predictions-for-vaping-in-2017.t33337/
> ...


I predict China will clone an RTA.And in the words of the old band Sparks,"you're gonna eat a bowl of Chow Mien and get hungry real quick...I predict "

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Neal (16/11/17)

2018 will bring more regulations. I predict that no one will be allowed to work in B+M stores unless they have the following:

a) a baseball or snap back turned backwards.
b) a full beard.
c) lots of tattoos.
d) some form of facial piercing(s).

Females may be allowed an exclusion to point b) under a hastily reconsidered amendment to these regulations.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## The_Ice (16/11/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Kangertech DripEZ...
> Don't know why, but that Lil guy intrigues me. Vape King has them, nice and cheap too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...the crystal ball is also talking about a paint-job that will last more than 3 seconds...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## picautomaton (16/11/17)

- cotton that is pre-cut to accommodate coils at the usual 2mm, 2,5mm, 3mm etc diameters, getting the cotton to the right fit and wastage are pia,
- more single coil tanks
- dual battery squonkers with innovative juice delivery methods

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN (16/11/17)

Most of our thoughts,it seems,have already been mentioned above.

On a lighter note,being a cloud chaser-I think that alot more fancy builds are going to be discovered in 2018 (for example these hotplate and dragon coil ideas) in an attempt to create denser and more lengthy clouds.
Also,I think that alot more regulated mods will be released with extremely low resistance levels (0.05ohms or lower)


----------



## Bizkuit (16/11/17)

More horribly over priced 3d printed/resin mech squonkers. 
Pod systems will increase in popularity.
Nic salt based juices will become more mainstream.
Alternatives to cotton for wicking

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/11/17)

Mod makers will start to incorporate more than LEDs and LED torches in to mod bodies, we will see the inclusion of bottle openers, toothpicks and colour changing mood gauges.

Mod makers will now churn out updated versions of their devices neo-apple style, instead of every six months it will be every six weeks.

HE devices will go full hipster becoming more compact than ever before using CR2 batteries and materials such as 3-d printed panda hair.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (16/11/17)

Tripple Battery regulated squonker(s)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/11/17)

I personally feel that more and more small setups will hit the market. A few years ago it was all about power, vaping a 0.2 ohm build on a 200w capable mod. For me it seems its going the opposite direction. Medium to high ohm builds on a small single cell mods. Just look at the massive success of the pico and al85 mod

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape (16/11/17)

MTL MTL MTL did I say MTL?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/11/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Mod makers will start to incorporate more than LEDs and LED torches in to mod bodies, we will see the inclusion of bottle openers, toothpicks and colour changing mood gauges.
> 
> Mod makers will now churn out updated versions of their devices neo-apple style, instead of every six months it will be every six weeks.
> 
> HE devices will go full hipster becoming more compact than ever before using CR2 batteries and materials such as 3-d printed panda hair.


Or HE gear made from the tears of a virgin goddess, steel forged from the mount doom

Yes i know i like Lord of the Rings too much
Its my precious

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (16/11/17)

I think most of what i wanted to add here have just been said and i agree on some. 

3d printed mods will increase.
The gap between HE and normal will be closer to each other.
Battery tech will improve.
What today seem expensive will be cheap at the end of 2018 - due to mods flooding the market.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (18/12/18)

I think its time for us to look at this - what do yall think

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (18/12/18)

Some pretty accurate predictions back there, I'm impressed!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (18/12/18)

Huffapuff said:


> Some pretty accurate predictions back there, I'm impressed!


It's quite interesting


----------



## Silver (18/12/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> This is a tough one but i see a year where 18650 battery mods will be replaced with 20700 battery mods.
> 
> I also think there will be more dual battery squonkers available.
> And even some single 26650 squonkers.
> ...



This was a good call @Clouds4Days !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/18)

Pixstar said:


> All of above but I also think there will be more of the stealthy AIO devices with replaceable coils and refillable systems like the Aspire Breeze, SV AIO, Mi-One and the like.
> Advancement in battery technology aimed specifically at the vape industry.
> Culling of “HE” Tupperware manufacturers.
> Upsurge in One Shot/just add PG/VG and nic type e-liquid...



Very good calls there @Pixstar !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/18)

picautomaton said:


> - cotton that is pre-cut to accommodate coils at the usual 2mm, 2,5mm, 3mm etc diameters, getting the cotton to the right fit and wastage are pia,
> - more single coil tanks
> - dual battery squonkers with innovative juice delivery methods



Good calls @picautomaton !


----------



## Silver (18/12/18)

Bizkuit said:


> More horribly over priced 3d printed/resin mech squonkers.
> Pod systems will increase in popularity.
> Nic salt based juices will become more mainstream.
> Alternatives to cotton for wicking



Good calls @Bizkuit 
This was the first mention of nic salts in the thread. I have heard from several vendors that nic salts are becoming more popular

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I personally feel that more and more small setups will hit the market. A few years ago it was all about power, vaping a 0.2 ohm build on a 200w capable mod. For me it seems its going the opposite direction. Medium to high ohm builds on a small single cell mods. Just look at the massive success of the pico and al85 mod



Spot on @SmokeyJoe !


----------



## Silver (18/12/18)

Sir Vape said:


> MTL MTL MTL did I say MTL?



Indeed @Sir Vape 
And its great to see more emphasis placed on MTL !


----------



## Silver (18/12/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I think its time for us to look at this - what do yall think



I think you should do the honour of starting a 2019 thread for us @Chukin'Vape 
When you ready

This thread was very interesting and looking back many of the members predictions were accurate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> MTL devices will get some attention and momentum.
> High End will continue to grow with vapers maybe choosing one or two high end devices rather than multiple normal setups.
> The difference between high end tanks and chinese tanks will start to get much closer.
> There will be tons of cheap crap out there but more and more middle of the road costing devices and tank will start to rival high end.
> RTA's will start to become more popular as the gap between std and HE closes!



Well, 4 out of 5 ain't bad!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well, 4 out of 5 ain't bad!



Agreed - I actually looked at yours and a few others that had a few points in common - like the whole MTL movement. Was going to combine some of the posts and compare - then the phone rang....
haha

Good ones @Rob Fisher 

Looking forward to hearing your predictions for next year when Chukin makes the thread!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog (18/12/18)

I think that is almost a 5 out of 5 @Rob Fisher definately 4.5 out of 5 
Which point is your loser.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/18)

Bulldog said:


> I think that is almost a 5 out of 5 @Rob Fisher definately 4.5 out of 5
> Which point is your loser.



The last one... RDA's and Squonking continue to dominate in the hobbyist crowd.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (18/12/18)

More HE gear reviews by @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

